# Housse rigide pour iBook 12 pouces (Crumpler School Hymn ou autre)



## cedricX (14 Avril 2005)

Salut à tous,

Voilà j'aimerais acheter une housse rigide pour y mettre mon iBook 12 pouces. Quelque chose donc dans le style de la tucano second skin mais en dur.

J'ai vu sur le site de Crumpler la School Hymn 12 mais ni les photos ni la description ne me permettent de savoir à quel point elle est rigide. J'habite à Liège en Belgique et je ne connais aucun magasion qui vende Crumpler pour pouvoir l'essayer.

Est-ce que certains parmi vous ont cette Crumpler School Hymn? Ou bien une autre marque à conseiller qui ferait ce genre de sac?

Cédric


----------



## Lordwizard (14 Avril 2005)

Salut!

Moi j'ai une Crumpler school hymn pour mon nouveau 15", et j'en suis vraiment très content, c'est un semi-rigide:

ca protege bien mieux qu'une second skin seule qui est souple, tu peux par exemple le mettre sous le bras ou poser un gros bouquin dessus, ou poser le PowerBook dessus sans que cela s'enfonce...

Pour resumer, les souples evitent les rayures mais c'est tout, une crumpler semi-rigide, evite les rayures mais aussi l'ecrasement de la dalle de l'ecran par exemple par des livres etc...

Par contre, il vaux mieux le mettre dans un sac à dos pour se trimbaler...

voila si ca peut t'aider!


----------



## cedricX (14 Avril 2005)

Cool merci pour la réponse   

Je comptais bien mettre le tout dans un sac à dos et ne pas me trimballer avec simplement la housse sous le bras. Par contre ça le sac j'ai pas encore déicdé...

Sinon autre petite question si tu l'a acheté par internet: c'était sur le site de crumpler, d'apple?

Enfin ta réponse me renforce déjà bien dans mon idée d'acheter cette housse bien solide


----------



## Belisaire (14 Avril 2005)

Salut à toi,
En bon fana de mac un peu névrosé que je suis, j'ai cherché longtemps une housse rigide pour mon ibook pour pouvoir le transporter sans avoir trop peur de l'écraser. J'ai commencé avec une Tucano et quand j'ai vu la School hymn à la fnac, je me suis jeté dessus.

Comme le disais mon prédescesseur, c'est une semie-rigide. Je tempère son enthousiasme en notant que si elle est une protection efficace contre le "sac bourré à craqué" qui oppresse l'ibook, elle n'est pas une protection absolue contre les chocs et il faut quand même faire gaffe à ce que l'on pose sur l'ordi quand il est dedans : elle plie (je viens de faire l'expérience et cela te parlera sûrement) quand deux botins sont dessus. Un seul, et elle ne subit pas de déformation. Son point faible réside dans la protection des côtés de l'ibook en cas de chute du sac ou de chute depuis le sac sur la tranche. 

Ceci dit, derrière la mallette James Bond en métal, c'est la protection ultime en ce moment. Très bon choix !

Bélisaire


----------



## Lordwizard (14 Avril 2005)

cedricX a dit:
			
		

> Sinon autre petite question si tu l'a acheté par internet: c'était sur le site de crumpler, d'apple?



Etant Parisien, je l'ai acheté directement dans la boutique crumpler... Mais la Fnac et l'AppleStore ainsi que certains revendeur tel CLG le vende aussi!


----------



## GrandGibus (14 Avril 2005)

Je vais passer de la Tucano 12 à la scholl hymn 15. Le hasard ? fait que je l'ai reçue ce midi même, alors que je n'avais que la description Internet.

De premier abord (je n'ai pas encore reçu le 15 qui va dedans...), ça a l'air de mieux protéger que la Tucano (encore heureux, vue la différence de prix). Autre point positif: la fermeture éclair qui est bien derrière des renforts: avec la tucano, si tu ne prends pas attention à glisser le rabas le long, tu as un risque de rayure.

Dernier point, je l'ai acheté à la Fnac (en ligne). Rien à redire: je l'ai reçue dans les délais annoncés.

Affaire à suivre dès réception de mon nouveau pb .


----------



## Natalya (15 Avril 2005)

Et que pensez-vous des housses BE.EZ La Robe? Sont-elles aussi bien que les Crumpler? Je trouve leur look génial mais ignore si elles sont semi-rigides ou non, l'un d'entre vous les aurait-il essayées?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

j'en ai jamais eu entre les mains, mais elles parraissent etre comme les houses tucano, en plus zoli, cad elles doivent certainement pas etre semi-regide...

49 chf, ca fait combien en Euro ?


----------



## cedricX (16 Avril 2005)

Ca fait 31,5¤.

C'est vrai que "LArobe" est très sympa, mais on comme on peut le voir sur les photos elle est souple.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

http://www.valcenter.ch/product_info.php?products_id=4649

puis lis, la description


----------



## Volkmar (17 Avril 2005)

C'est un tout p'tit peu décalé par rapport au sujet, maus quelqu'un a-t-il essayé de faire entrer un PB/IB 12" avec une School Hymn dans un sac prévu pour 12" (style Roll O Notes pour parler égoïstement ) ? Ca rentre facilement ?
Parce que j'hésite à acheter une School Hymn car je ne trouve pas de Roll O Notes noir sur Paris, mais si c'est pour la laisser prendre la poussière après, ce serait bête ...

NB : bien entendu, si je pose la question, c'est que j'attends toujours mon PB


----------

